# Tips?



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Good quality hay, water and a mineral block.

I don't feed my Nigerian Dwarfs, they eat hay with the cows, drink the horse water and help themselves to scratch with the chickens. Pretty much self-sufficient. 

Check your fences, if they can't go through it they will go over it, under it, or just tear it apart. I gave up since my property is large enough they don't leave and let them roam loose.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Delfina said:


> Check your fences, if they can't go through it they will go over it, under it, or just tear it apart. I gave up since my property is large enough they don't leave and let them roam loose.


This is indeed the biggest problem with goats.


----------



## Boomersawildcard (Jan 21, 2014)

Okay thanks  it turns out because of a storm I can't get them until next week  But that gives me a bit more time to prepare myself and come up with another name. Oh and any good names for a Doe? I have Jazzy picked out for one but can't decide on the other.


----------

